# @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming



## ARRAndy (13. Dezember 2013)

*@PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

Eben eure aktuelle ausgabe in der Hand gehabt. Das beste Beispiel warum Leute Fehlkäufe tätigen wenn sie auf eure oder sonstige Berichte im Internet hören.

Ihr teste die Hawk im IDLE mit 0,4Sone und die Gaming mit 0,2Sone.

Wie kann das sein? Gar nicht es sei denn man ist komplett unfähig.

Hier mal die Fakten damit sich eure Leser mal ein richtiges Bild machen können. ps. ich fordere euch hiermit auf in der nächsten Ausgabe euren Mist richtig zu stellen.

Die Hawk hat 2x95mm Lüfter genau wie die Gaming. Die Hawk hat eine Heatpipe mehr also den besseren Kühlkörper.

Nun die Frage? Warum ist die Hawk lauter. Genau. liegt wohl an der Drehzahl. Ist aber leider nicht so. Bestätigung könnt ihr euch gerne von MSI holen.

Die Hawk dreht im Leerlauf mit 840 Umdrehungen. Die Gaming mit 950. Nun erklärt mir mal wie die Karte mit mehr Drehzahl leiser sein soll. Könnt ihr nicht oder? Klar denn ist auch gar nicht möglich. Ich habe hier beide Karten verglichen und die Hawk ist LEISER

Also für die Zukunft: Testet richtig oder lasst es bleiben. Ihr macht euch lächerlich!!!!

pps. und fangt nicht an mit Serienstreuung denn alle Hawk drehen im Bereich 830 bis 850 und alle Gaming mit 950 bis 970


----------



## MaxRink (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

Es gibt eine Editiernfunktion. Und immer freundlich bleiben.


----------



## ARRAndy (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

ich bin freundlich. mich regen nur tests auf die leuten etwas erzählen was gar nicht fakt ist. und sowas nennt sich fachzeitschrift...


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

Kritik, gut und schön, wenn sie sachlich ist. Die Sachlichkeit geht deiner Kritik aber komplett ab. Von daher finde ich deinen Thread bzw. besser gesagt deinen Tonfall, ziemlich daneben.



ARRAndy schrieb:


> Nun die Frage? Warum ist die Hawk lauter. Genau. liegt wohl an der Drehzahl. Ist aber leider nicht so. Bestätigung könnt ihr euch gerne von MSI holen.Die Hawk dreht im Leerlauf mit 840 Umdrehungen. Die Gaming mit 950. Nun erklärt mir mal wie die Karte mit mehr Drehzahl leiser sein soll. Könnt ihr nicht oder? Klar denn ist auch gar nicht möglich. Ich habe hier beide Karten verglichen und die Hawk ist LEISER


 
Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass es unabhängig von der Drehzahl durchaus Lautstärkeunterschiede bei Lüftern gibt?
Oder sind deiner Meinung nach grundsätzlich alle Lüfter bei identischer Drehzahl gleichlaut? Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## ARRAndy (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

klar. vorallem wenn die gleichen lüfter verbaut werden. wo soll es da lautstärkeunterschiede geben. zudem habe ich beide karten hier liegen.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

a) Bitte vermeide Doppelposts, dafür gibt's den "Bearbeiten"-Button.
b) Hier ist der richtige Thread für deine Kritik, der wäre nicht schwer zu finden gewesen.
c) Du tätest gut daran, deine Kritik konstuktiver, fachlicher und weniger abfällig zu formulieren. Erfahrungsgemäß geht man dann lieber darauf ein .

Achja - Willkommen im Forum...


----------



## Asptx (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*



> Kritik, gut und schön, wenn sie sachlich ist. Die Sachlichkeit geht deiner Kritik aber komplett ab. Von daher finde ich deinen Thread bzw. besser gesagt deinen Tonfall, ziemlich daneben.



sehe ich ganz genauso ... der ton macht die musik !!!

es könnte sich desweiteren um einen ganz simplen tippfehler handeln was noch lange kein grund ist hier jemanden als unfähig zu bezeichnen !!

außerdem sind beide karten schön leise also ich verstehe die ganze aufregung nicht ...


----------



## ARRAndy (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

ich wollte euch hier nur mal die augen öffnen wie "verlässlich" solche tests von denen sind. daran hat scheinbar niemand interesse. oder kauft ihr gerne ein produkt das als super getestet wurde und ihr wundert euch nachher den letzten schrott in händen zu halten. ich habe darauf keine lust mehr. daher dieses thema

und leise und "wirklich silenttauglich" sind immernoch riesen unterschiede. die Hawk ist silenttauglich während die gaming da schon durchfällt.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*



ARRAndy schrieb:


> klar. vorallem wenn die gleichen lüfter verbaut werden.


 
Das hast du aber nicht gesagt



ARRAndy schrieb:


> ich wollte euch hier nur mal die augen öffnen wie "verlässlich" solche tests von denen sind. daran hat scheinbar niemand interesse. oder kauft ihr gerne ein produkt das als super getestet wurde und ihr wundert euch nachher den letzten schrott in händen zu halten. ich habe darauf keine lust mehr. daher dieses thema


 
Dann vermute ich mal, dass du der einzige Mensch der Welt bist, der keine Fehler macht, da du hier so ein Fass aufmachst. Glückwunsch.


----------



## ARRAndy (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

@cook
steht aber oben. beide die gleichen lüfter und die gleiche lüftergröße


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

Nö. Da steht nur, dass sie die gleiche Größe haben.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*



> daran hat scheinbar niemand interesse.


Durchaus. Sachliche Kritik wird immer gern gesehen und auch die Redakteure von PCGH nehmen sie jederzeit entgegen. Mir ist kein gegenteiliger Fall bekannt.
Aber wenn du an falscher Stelle im Forum mit dem ersten Beitrag einen Thread mit Titel


> Warum seid ihr so unfähig?


 hinknallst, ist es schwer, dich ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## keinnick (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*



ARRAndy schrieb:


> Ihr teste die Hawk im IDLE mit 0,4Sone und die Gaming mit 0,2Sone.
> 
> Wie kann das sein? Gar nicht es sei denn man ist komplett unfähig.
> 
> Hier mal die Fakten damit sich eure Leser mal ein richtiges Bild machen können. ps. ich fordere euch hiermit auf in der nächsten Ausgabe euren Mist richtig zu stellen.



Und auf die Idee, dass es sich um einen simplen Fehler handelt (der jedem mal passieren kann) bist Du nicht gekommen? Dein Ton ist btw. echt unter aller Sau. Daran solltest Du dringend arbeiten.


----------



## Asptx (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*



> und leise und "wirklich silenttauglich" sind immernoch riesen unterschiede. die Hawk ist silenttauglich während die gaming da schon durchfällt.



leise ist immer noch empfindungssache. 

ein fehler hat nichts damit  zu tun wie verlässlich jemand ist ... dass die sache richtig gestellt werden soll steht auch einem anderen blatt.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

@ Asptx 

Kann es sein, dass du versehentlich mich anstatt den TE zitiert hast?


----------



## Asptx (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

ach kake sorry ^^ 



> und leise und "wirklich silenttauglich" sind immernoch riesen unterschiede. die Hawk ist silenttauglich während die gaming da schon durchfällt.


 das war gemeint 

Edit: korrigiert


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

Kann passieren


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*



> unfähig
> 
> Bedeutungen:
> [1] nicht die nötigen Kenntnisse oder Fertigkeiten für die Erfüllung einer Aufgabe habend; einer Tätigkeit nicht gewachsen


Ich war mal so frei und habe das von Wiki zitiert und irgendwie steht dort nichts davon, dass so etwas mit einem Fehler einhergeht, der, so wie es aussieht, wohl nicht sonderlich oft vorkommen dürfte, was fehlende Beispiele ja beweisen. 

Sollte aber ein gewisser Fehler ein derart großes Problem darstellen, wäre es natürlich eine Möglichkeit, den verantwortlichen Redakteur zu kontaktieren, was in diesem Forum wahrscheinlich sogar möglich ist, aber vielleicht war ja jemand der Tätigkeit nicht gewachsen.


----------



## ARRAndy (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

nicht sonderlich oft vorkommen sei mal dahingestellt. ich behaupte eher mal das sich selten jemand die mühe macht und sei es auch nur durch zufall das ganze nachzuprüfen....


----------



## BozZ-439 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*



ARRAndy schrieb:


> klar. vorallem wenn die gleichen lüfter verbaut werden. wo soll es da lautstärkeunterschiede geben. zudem habe ich beide karten hier liegen.


 Nur weil sie ähnlich aussehen müssen es nicht die gleichen sein 


ARRAndy schrieb:


> Ihr teste die Hawk im IDLE mit 0,4Sone und die Gaming mit 0,2Sone.


 Die Laustärke in Sone kommt nicht nur auf die rpm an, sondern auch auf das Luftrauschen, eventuelles brummen etc. pp. 


ARRAndy schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch lächerlich!!!!


Der einzige der das gerade mach bist du hier..


Und hier nur rumflamen zeugt auch nicht von Größe.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

@ARRAndy
Tja, wenn denn nun Behauptungen und Belege Hand in Hand gehen würden, wäre es doch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*



ARRAndy schrieb:


> Eben eure aktuelle ausgabe in der Hand gehabt. Das beste Beispiel warum Leute Fehlkäufe tätigen wenn sie auf eure oder sonstige Berichte im Internet hören.
> 
> Ihr teste die Hawk im IDLE mit 0,4Sone und die Gaming mit 0,2Sone.
> 
> ...


 
Dein Ton lässt zwar sehr zu wünschen übrig, aber ich kläre gern auf – zunächst mit einer simplen Frage, die zum Nachdenken anregen soll: Hast du schon mal daran gedacht, dass es an der Lüftersteuerung liegen könnte? 

Hier eine Zusammenfassung aus meinem schlauen Excel der internen Messwerte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut man sich die Drehzahlen der Lüfter an, setzt sie in Relation zu den Lautstärkewerten in der Testtabelle und denkt dann auch noch an die gern ignorierte Serienstreuung (Lüfterlager, Schleifen), passt das. Aber ich verstehe die Diskussion sowieso nicht, denn sehr leise sind beide. Du regst dich hier über eine Abweichung von 0,2 Sone auf. Alles klar? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## keinnick (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*



ARRAndy schrieb:


> nicht sonderlich oft vorkommen sei mal dahingestellt. ich behaupte eher mal das sich selten jemand die mühe macht und sei es auch nur durch zufall das ganze nachzuprüfen....


 
Kein Ahnung worauf Du Dich beziehst aber ich denke die Leute die das Heft machen reißen sich jeden Monate den A**** auf. Von "keine Mühe machen" kann da keine Rede sein, vor allem wenn man so eine Aussage nur in den Raum stellt ohne sie untermauern zu können.


----------



## ARRAndy (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

@raff

würd ich mal überprüfen denn das die hawk im idle mit 30% läuft ist klar aber bei weitem keine 920 umdrehungen sondern max 850. kannst gerne nochmal nachprüfen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

Es spielen einfach sehr viele Faktoren in die Messung rein. Neben der Testkarte ansich, die ein Unikat und eben nicht die ganze Serie ist, kann schon ein halber Zentimeter Abweichung bei Platzierung des Messgeräts 0,1-0,2 Sone ausmachen. Bei derart flüsternden Karten, die beide kaum zu hören sind, ist das Haarspalterei. In diesem Fall kam heraus, was herauskam.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ARRAndy (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

dann kam was falsches heraus. aber hier scheint ja kein interesse zu bestehen das nachzuprüfen dann halt close

ich für mich weiss jedenfalls welche zeitung nicht mehr gekauft wird da eh quatsch


----------



## keinnick (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*



ARRAndy schrieb:


> dann kam was falsches heraus. aber hier scheint ja kein interesse zu bestehen das nachzuprüfen dann halt close
> 
> ich für mich weiss jedenfalls welche zeitung nicht mehr gekauft wird da eh quatsch


 
Du kannst ja ein anderes Blatt kaufen und hoffen, dass da ähnlich brauchbare Inhalte drin sind. Und falls Du nicht zufrieden bist, machst Du dort im Forum einfach ebenfalls einen Thread auf und hoffst, dass sich dann ein Redakteur innerhalb von einer Stunde meldet und sich Deinem Anliegen widmet. Viel Glück!


----------



## ARRAndy (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

mach ich dann


----------



## _chiller_ (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

Ich hab mir auch mal 4 Silverstone-Lüfter gekauft die im letzten Lüftertest bei PCGH super abgeschnitten haben und angeblich 0,1Sone erreichen sollen. Tjo die 4 Teile waren nur am rattern und haben Krach gemacht ohne Ende, das war nen Fehlkauf. Deswegen mach ich aber nicht PCGH schuldig, sondern gucke mir jetzt immer mehrere Tests von verschiedenen Seiten an bevor ich mich zum Kauf entscheide. Die PCGH bleibt aber trotzdem meine Referenz, da ich die Testergebnisse bisher zu 99% nachvollziehen konnte wenn ich mir ein Produkt aus der Testauswahl kaufte


----------



## ARRAndy (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

andere reviews im netz behaupten jedenfalls zumindest was die leerlaufdrehzahl der hawk betrifft auch 830 bis 850 umdrehungen sowie user bewertungen bei geizhals und amazon. scheinbar ist die pcgames hardware unfehlbar.


----------



## Lancer. (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

Also meine Fresse, wen du so Inkompetent bist wie du hier rum posaunst fag ich mich schon wie du überhaupt den Anmelde button gefunden hast. 
Wen es dir noch nicht in deinen Vakuum Kopf gegangen ist, es handelt sich hier warscheinlich um einen Zahlendreher und der kann jeden passieren. 
Die von der PCGH sind auch nur Menschen und keine Maschinen. Solches getrolle kannst du dir Sparen.

Gott lass es Hirn regnen.

Und wer sich über meine Tonart beschweren will gerne, das hier ist überspitzt geschrieben und will mich gleich Entschuldigen. Wie meine Vorredner schon oft genug geschrieben haben, die Tonart machts.

Wie wärs:

Hallo leute, 

ich wollte nur auf einen Zahlendreher in der Aktuellen PCGH-Print aufmerksam machen. Es wird geschrieben das die MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming im Idle 0.4 Sone und im Gaming 0.2 Sone hat. Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen das das möglich ist und würde eine Berichtigung in der nächsten Ausgabe begrüßen.


----------



## ARRAndy (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

du scheinst den hirnregen auch nötig zu haben, raff hat doch einen solchen zahlendreher schon ausgeschlossen...


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*



ARRAndy schrieb:


> Eben eure aktuelle ausgabe in der Hand gehabt. Das beste Beispiel warum Leute Fehlkäufe tätigen wenn sie auf eure oder sonstige Berichte im Internet hören.
> 
> Ihr teste die Hawk im IDLE mit 0,4Sone und die Gaming mit 0,2Sone.
> 
> ...




Dann bitte ich um einen Testaufbau, Testgeräte, genaue Werte etc etc.
Vorher kannst du direkt wieder abschwirren, quatschen kann jeder. In so einem unhöflichen Ton wie du zwar nicht, aber darüber sollte man eher froh sein.


----------



## ARRAndy (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

die meisten sollten einfach mal ihre verrotzten ohren an die karte halten. manchmal bringt das mehr also sich auf ihre baumarktmessgeräte zu verlassen...


----------



## keinnick (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*



ARRAndy schrieb:


> die meisten sollten einfach mal ihre verrotzten ohren an die karte halten. manchmal bringt das mehr also sich auf ihre baumarktmessgeräte zu verlassen...


 
Möchtest Du eigentlich einfach nur provozieren? Deine Ausdrucksweise erweckt den Anschein und ehrlich gesagt hab ich in diesem, "deinem" Thread von Dir noch keinen einzigen konstruktiven Beitrag gesehen. Und dafür hast Du Dich nun extra angemeldet?


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*



ARRAndy schrieb:


> die meisten sollten einfach mal ihre verrotzten ohren an die karte halten. manchmal bringt das mehr also sich auf ihre baumarktmessgeräte zu verlassen...


 
Also ist *deine subjektive Wahrnehmung* das Maß der Dinge?


----------



## ARRAndy (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

na der eröffnungsbeitrag sollte wohl konstruktiv genug sein aber ihr seid wohl nicht umsonst hier angemeldet. ihr passt schon gut zusammen


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*



ARRAndy schrieb:


> na der eröffnungsbeitrag sollte wohl konstruktiv genug sein aber ihr seid wohl nicht umsonst hier angemeldet. ihr passt schon gut zusammen


 
Dann scheinst du nicht zu lesen, was du schreibst. Du flamst nur und übst keine Kritik. Du bringst keine Gegenbeweise und nichts hervor und wirst von Anfang an grundlos unverschämt.

Schau mal wie man es richtig macht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xbfJWqbMRA

Naja, es sei denn du bist ein Vollidiot.


----------



## Intel22nm (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*



ARRAndy schrieb:


> dann kam was falsches heraus. aber hier scheint ja kein interesse zu bestehen das nachzuprüfen dann halt close
> 
> ich für mich weiss jedenfalls welche zeitung nicht mehr gekauft wird da eh quatsch



Dein erster Ansatz war hier im Forum die "richtige" oder wahrheitsgemäße Beurteilung der Lautstärke von zwei Lüftern zu kommentieren.

Das finde ich insoweit in Ordnung, eine Beurteilung aus erster Hand, in deinem Fall durch Besitz beider Grafikkartenmodelle, ist für Leser stets interessant.

Leider hat deine Meinung und Einschätzung Allgemeinheits- und Wahrheitsanspruch, die hier von der Redaktion aus den Testwerten nachgereichte Einschätzung als Grundlage für die im Heft dargestellte Aussage - inklusive Hinweis auf die alleseits bekannte wie akzeptierte methodische Unschärfe - resultiert in deiner Perspektive als: falsch = unwahr.

Dein Thread hat viele Leser berufen zu antworten, zu relativieren und auch die Redaktion zu einer Stellungnahme gebracht. So weit so gut und nachvollziehbar.

Du scheinst leider mit der Reaktion alles andere als zufrieden, resignierst, willst an deinem Urteil nicht rütteln lassen, das ist o.k.

Anstatt mal Danke zu sagen, dass du hier profunde Antworten bekommen hast.
Stattdessen willst du dein "Quatsch"-Urteil über die gesamte Zeitschrift ausdehnen. Was keinesfalls o.k. ist.

"Unfähigkeit" im Titel ist beleidigend für eine ganze Redaktion, die sich erkennbar Mühe geben, die Ansprüche der Leser und Forenmitglieder zu bedienen und zu befriedigen. War selbst lange Jahre Abonnent der Zeitschrift, insb. des Vorgängers, und habe dieses Bemühen bei Leseranfragen in sehr guter Erinnerung.

Im Forum kann man eben mal seinen Frust ablassen, verständlich. Aber du solltest die Kurve kriegen. Lies mit Abstand deine Kommentare, die Antworten darauf und stelle dir vor: ein anderer hätte das geschrieben.

Nochmal: ich find´s gut wenn sich Besitzer der Hardware melden und *konstruktiv sachdienliche Hinweise* geben. Davon lebt ein Forum.

Eine Zeitschrift die permanent echten Quatsch verzapft, hat auf dem Markt keine Chance. Und Fehler machen - hier kann ich keinen erkennen, nicht mal im Ansatz - wäre ohnehin entschuldbar.


----------



## ARRAndy (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

was sind denn deiner meinung nach fakten. wenn ich die drehzahlen der karte angebe würde ich sagen das sind fakten. aber lassen wirs


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

Lies dir den Post von Intel22nm mal genau durch, dann weißt du was du hättest besser machen können.
Alternativ bitte ich nochmal deine Messmethoden sowie Mesgeräte zu erläutern denn ein "die ist leiser als die, das hör ich" ist nur eine subjektive Empfindung die du beschreibst, die jemand anders aber anders einordnen könnte.


----------



## Ryle (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

Lautstärke- sowie 95% der Temperaturmessungen kannst du sowieso niemals wirklich nachvollziehen. Erstens sind es zum Großteil offene Testaufbauten, die von vornherein andere Ergebnisse ergeben als im Case bei dir und zweitens sind Lautstärkemessungen wegen der Serienstreuung für die Katz. Die eine Karte hat einwandfrei aufgetragene WLP, Lager ohne Nebengeräusche und absolut kein Coilwhine und die nächste hört sich an wie ein Wasserkocher auf Crack (Coilwhine), hat deutliche Lagergeräusche und ist wegen schlechten Lagerbedingungen und bröckeliger WLP 5°C wärmer.


----------



## Intel22nm (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*



ARRAndy schrieb:


> ... wenn ich die drehzahlen der karte angebe würde ich sagen das sind fakten. aber lassen wirs



Drehzahlen sind meiner Beobachtung nach eine schwankende Angelegenheit, hast du weiter oben in einem deiner Kommentare bereits selbst so bestätigt.

Meine Grafikkarten haben subjektiv oft diesselben Schwankungen, ich stelle auf feste Prozentzahlen die Drehzahlen ein, aber es "pendelt" sich anders ein. Manchmal schwingt sich etwas auf, eine Resonanz entsteht und subjektiv - wie objektiv messbar - dürfte etwas anderes herauskommen.


----------



## facehugger (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

Ich sag nur: der Ton macht die Musik. Du kannst froh sein, das Raff nach deiner "Anmache" überhaupt noch auf dein Anliegen eingegangen ist... Kannst ja deinen Testaufbau/Messmethode/Abstand zur Hardware hier gern einmal *sachlich* schildern. 

PS: noch eine schöne, vor allem besinnliche Vorweihnachtszeit

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*



ARRAndy schrieb:


> die meisten sollten einfach mal ihre verrotzten ohren an die karte halten. manchmal bringt das mehr also sich auf ihre baumarktmessgeräte zu verlassen...



Umgekehrt wird allerdings erst ein Schuh draus, das menschliche Gehör ist kein Maßstab da jeder einzelne Mensch Geräusche anders empfindet. Toleranzen bei Lieferchargen, andere Zulieferer, Änderungen beim Bios usw. können die Ergebnisse verfälschen wie auch schon leicht geänderte Messaufbauten ( unbewusst ) wie schon erwähnt wurde. Wer nie was macht wird natürlich ein fehlerfreies Leben führen, für alle anderen Situationen gilt das mal etwas nicht Gottesgleich abläuft.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

Ich darf allgemein darum bitten, dass sich hier mal jeder (!) etwas im Ton mäßigt. Hirn wird's nicht regnen, aber einige Verwarnungen.

*B2T*


----------



## newjohnny (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

Auch wenn du mit deiner Kritik Recht haben magst,die Ausdrucksweise finde ich grob daneben. Pcgh leistet gute Arbeit, auf Tests von Pcgh gebe ich mehr, als auf solche anderer Zeitschriften und Quellen. Wenn sich mal ein Fehler einschleicht, kann man im dafür erstellten Thread entsprechend Rückmeldung geben.
 MfG newjohnny


----------



## Zomg (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

Leute... Leute! Don't feed the troll... Das Internet ist die perfekte Plattform um mal so richtig die Sau rauszulassen, wegen 0.2 sone Abweichung. Y u mad bro, need attention?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

Um das Thema noch etwas mit Erfahrung zu garnieren: Gerade wenn ein Lüfter langsam dreht, können Schleifgeräusche auftreten, welche bei höherer Drehzahl plötzlich verschwinden. Dieses Phänomen unterliegt bei gleichen Komponten der Serienstreuung. Ich habe mich bei den Tests zunächst auch gewundert, dass die R9 270X Hawk im Leerlauf etwas lauter wird (sofer man 0,4 Sone "laut" nennen kann), aber das kam nun mal anhand der Testmuster heraus. Nun bestünde die Möglichkeit, die Werte mithilfe eines "Sanity checks" anzugleichen, aber das wäre nur eine Vermutung gewesen, daher haben wir die erzielten Messwerte abgedruckt, in der naiven Hoffnung, dass dieser Minimalunterschied keinen Diskussionsthread wert ist. 

Und weil das noch nicht genug Variable sind, kann ein BIOS-Update die komplette Lüftersteuerung nachträglich umwerfen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## eric-idle (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: @PCGames Hardware - Warum seid ihr so unfähig? MSI R9 270X Hawk VS Gaming*

@ts-attentionwhore

Kritik an sich ist ja gut und schön. Wenn sie denn angebracht und vor allem *konstruktiv* ist.
In dem Fall ist sie aber wohl wirklich nicht angebracht, wie Raff auch schon aufgezeigt hat...
0.2 Sone. Hallo?

Ganz davon abgesehen muss man dich ja anhand der grammatikalischen Fehler und des geistigen Dünnpfiffs als...naja...als Bildungsrookie bezeichen.
Wie soll man dich denn mit diesen Eigenschaften ernst nehmen? Vor allem mit in diesem Ton verfassten Posts...
Dir traue ich es nicht zu so einen Test durchzuführen, so ganz ohne technisches Gerät und Verständnis.
PCGH schon...


----------

